# Lo-pro + Malloff grind + 2 piece 066 = new CSM record



## mtngun (Jun 26, 2011)

Finally ! It dried out enough to head to the woods.

The usual doug fir blowdown. 24" DBH. 






Three 12' logs. Knocked out the slabbing cuts on all three so that I only had to set the Alaskan for slabbing one time.





Making sawdust.





Another thread recently talked about whether drip oilers delivered enough oil.





Was cutting at about 5500' elevation.


----------



## mtngun (Jun 26, 2011)

A day's CSMing. 29 one inch slabs, a new personal record.





The Malloff grind seems get stale after about 1 hour of run time, same as any other ripping chain.


----------



## BobL (Jun 26, 2011)

Schweeet!

1 hour = ~ ? sqft of cutting?


----------



## mtngun (Jun 26, 2011)

BobL said:


> Schweeet!
> 
> 1 hour = ~ ? sqft of cutting?


The engine logged 3.4 hours run time, including the 2 minute cool down at the end of each pass.

I haven't figured out the sqft cut. 

Progress was very slow on the first log because the mill was cutting slightly crooked and binding. It took me a while to diagnose and fix that, otherwise things would have gone faster.


----------



## mtngun (Jun 26, 2011)

Forgot to point out that this pic illustrates the typical "slash jungle". Just walking around without getting tripped up is a challenge.





The one inch boards are destined to become barn siding.


----------



## AndrewMoizer (Jun 26, 2011)

*OK, I'm inspired!*

That looks like an absolutely awesome way to spend a day  :biggrin:. With boards like that you'll get a barn sided mighty quickly.

cheers,
Andrew


----------



## john taliaferro (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Andrew , He built a verry large barn ,gonna need a lot more sidding . The pictures are in thread [ what are are you doing with your milled wood ] .


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jun 26, 2011)

nice one mg! that's an impressive day of slabbing. must feel good to make some steady progress. i love milling days like that. so the 066 is running right eh? sure looks like it. thanks for the pics.


----------



## mtngun (Jun 26, 2011)

mikeb1079 said:


> so the 066 is running right eh?


Yes. It had been tuned to 12,500 WOT, but picked up RPM's as the day went on. I guess it was still breaking in, since it only had one or two tanks through it prior to this outing. Around mid-day, I turned the H screw out about 1/8 turn to richen it up, but at the end of the day, it was still easily topping 13,000 RPM.

It's not particularly torky at low rpm, especially with the aggressive chains I run. Lowest practical milling speed is about 7400 rpm. Any lower, and it's prone to bog. Highest while actually taking a bite was about 10,500 rpm. It spent most of its time at 9000 - 10,000 rpm.

With the Malloff grind and 6 degree rakers, the chain was grabby when starting the cut. Several times it bogged the saw while trying to start the cut. As the day wore on, I learned to start the cut ever so gently, and at a slight angle. Once the bar was buried in the wood, then the grabbiness went away.


----------



## hamish (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice Haul Dan

3.4 hrs on an 066 how much fuel did you use? 

I got a few good logs canted up saturday witht he csm in anticipation of being able to get the tractor to them sometime this week.......then another toothpick production run on the bsm.


----------



## mtngun (Jun 26, 2011)

hamish said:


> 3.4 hrs on an 066 how much fuel did you use?


It seemed to use about 1/2 tank per 12' pass. That's not bad for a ported saw. Some of my other ported top ends have been hard pressed to finish a 12' cut without refueling.

Looks like 2.5 gallons were used for those 3.4 hours.

Nearly 2 gallons of bar oil were used.


----------



## hamish (Jun 26, 2011)

CSM'ing and the BF you got out of it, its definately a record............been estimating your bf. assuming reg box of 8', 18" tailgate, min 3" overhang from tail gate, and min board with of 8"...............and no bugs.................very nice haul!

Sorry I'm not a Stihl-head but how is 13k on an 066 as far as max rpm goes? will already assume it was tuned WOT at 12500 and set rich .................

9-10K in the cut...............any practical differences running a saw at altitude? anywhere I go here is max 1500' above sea level, avg 8-900.


----------



## Johny Utah (Jun 26, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Forgot to point out that this pic illustrates the typical "slash jungle". Just walking around without getting tripped up is a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All that work and a beating on that saw just for barn siding, sheesh :bang:


----------



## mtngun (Jun 26, 2011)

hamish said:


> how is 13k on an 066 as far as max rpm goes?


I normally tune my 066's to 12,500 WOT, which is a little rich. But this one is ported so who knows. 



> any practical differences running a saw at altitude?


Just less power. Sometimes the carb needs retuning, but that varies with temperature, too.



Johnny Utah said:


> All that work and a beating on that saw just for barn siding, sheesh


Barn siding is an excellent application for home-brewed lumber. Try finding 24" wide boards at Home Depot. :msp_smile:


----------



## 820wards (Jun 27, 2011)

mtngun,

Looks like you had a nice day milling and the view is awesome. I'll bet your truck felt like a real big load with all that wet fir? Thanks for posting the pictures gut.

jerry-


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like fun. Nice work.


----------



## lazyguy (Jun 27, 2011)

*Speedy.*

I figure you have to be in the 100 bf. an hour range. Maybe faster.

VERY, impressive for a chainsaw mill, back in the woods.


----------



## redoakneck (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice job!!! That is a LOT of wood milled there for one guy and one saw. Do you season and treat the wood before you use it or just build withit then paint or stain or treat the wood???


I am wanting to build a barn also and am trying to only use only hardwoods. 

Good job man!!!


----------



## mtngun (Jun 28, 2011)

redoakneck said:


> Do you season and treat the wood before you use it or just build withit then paint or stain or treat the wood???


Board and batten siding can be installed green. It'll be stained eventually.


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of my barn. B&B siding nailed up green.
View attachment 188878
View attachment 188879



Steve


----------



## hamish (Jun 28, 2011)

stihl038x2 said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my barn. B&B siding nailed up green.
> View attachment 188878
> View attachment 188879
> 
> ...


 
Nice barn! Are the two lasses from your profile pic going to be in it to???


----------



## stihl038x2 (Jun 28, 2011)

hamish said:


> Nice barn! Are the two lasses from your profile pic going to be in it to???



Thanks, I built that barn to have a place to put up those two fillies after a day of "hard ridin'" 



Steve


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice work mtngun. Nice pictures as well. My new milling saw is in at the dealers, I pick it up on Thursday or Friday. I see you made some good time cutting those logs up, can't wait to see how my new 90cc saw does it. I love the pics of the views you take up there. Nice country.


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 28, 2011)

stihl038x2 said:


> Thanks, I built that barn to have a place to put up those two fillies after a day of "hard ridin'"
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



 I knew I had seen that avator somewhere else. Nice. We aren't allowed to talk about that other site over here. It had some thing to do with a cheap 066 someone scored on and was debating about keeping it or selling it. 

Catch you later. 

Oh, nice barn for the fillies.


----------

